# Enduro für 11 jährigen... Erfahrungen bei der Grössenwahl



## Schnegge (15. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin z.Z. auf der Gebrauchtrahmensuche für meinen Grossen. Aktuell 155 cm mit SL 73. Gefahren werden soll das Bike ab der nächster Saison. Da wird er also noch was grösser sein. Das bike sollte dann rund 2 bis 3 Jahre passen, um dann weiter vererbt zu werden. Wenn ich mir die Geometrie Tabellen so anschaue würden aktuell bei vielen Rahmen Grösse S passen. Dort ist dann der Reach meist bei 400 und knapp darunter. Die M-Rahmen sind dann meist schon bei 420. Ich Tendiere z.Z. Richtung Reach um die 410 und Stack um die 600 bis 610 zu suchen.
Wenn von euch einer Erfahrungswerte zu dem Thema hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar. Auch gerne konkrete Vorschläge sind willkommen.
Bevorzugtes Einsatzgebiet ist Bikepark und rauhes Gelände (bis S3).  Das bike sollte also Schluckgreufig sein, trotzem verspielt (kurzer Hinterbau) und auch noch gut bergauf gehen.


----------



## Exinferis (16. September 2019)

Also ich habe meinem ebenfalls 11 jährgen ein Bike auf Basis eines Größe M Trek Fuel EX Rahmens (https://archive.trekbikes.com/de/de/2014/Trek/fuel_ex_8_26#/de/de/2014/Trek/fuel_ex_8_26/details) aufgebaut.
Ich habe den Rahmen nackt gekauft, also alle Anbauteile zusammengestellt und auch die gesamten Lager erneuert (Bike Alm Rosenheim!). Das Rad ist mit Größe M nicht klein, aber auch nicht zu groß, hat durch seinen für die Körpergröße langen radstand einen sensationellen Geradeauslauf und lässt sich von ihm (1,48m, 35Kg) aber auch sehr gut durch die Kurven drücken. 
Er hat es erfolgreich und mit viel Spaß eingesetzt in

Sölden (inklusive Nene und Leiterbergtrail)
Bikepark Samerberg
Leogang
Blindseetrail im Wetterstein
sowie zahlreiche auch längere Touren mit eigener Auffahrt bis 1000hm.

Kritisch, bzw. wichtig für ihn war ein kurzer Vorbau (35mm) sowie die passende Lenkergröße / Rise. Gefahren wird hinten mit einer 11fach GX Schaltung mit einer Sunrace MX-8 Kassette mit 11-46 und vorne mit einem 30er Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exinferis (16. September 2019)




----------



## Schnegge (16. September 2019)

Danke für den Tip.... schönes bike... Das Treck hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Beim Fuel EX ist aber wahrscheinlch der Lenkwinkel zu steil und der Federweg zu kurz.... Er hat jetzt 66.5 und 150 mm am HT und nutzt die auch gut aus (SAG ist bei knapp 30%)...  ist aber immer schwer einzuschätzen was den kids passt und was nicht, wenn man die bikes grössenbedingt nicht selber testen kann...
Bin gerade am überlegenen ihm ein Liteville 601 mk3 in s aufzubauen... Rahmen sind gerade günstig zu bekommen und ich hätte 'ne komplette passende Ausstattung bis auf kurze Kurbel, Schaltung und kurze Variostütze in der Restekiste... sollte er dan 2 bis 3 Jahre fahren können um es dann an den Bruder weiter zu vererben... auch das Devinci Spartan Carbon hatte ich auf dem Schirm. Da ist gerade eins in M im bikemarkt. Da ist mir aber das Sattelrohr mit 445 mm dann doch zu lang... sonst hab ich bisher nich nicht viel gefunden...


----------



## LockeTirol (18. September 2019)

Mein Sohn fährt mit 1,48 ein Vpace Moritz 275 mit 410mm Reach. Das passt gut. Daher denke ich dass 420 bei der Größe deines Kindes schon auch gut passen. Schwierig wird es wohl eher mit der Rahmenhöhe, speziell der geringen Überstandshöhe.


----------



## Schnegge (18. September 2019)

Danke für den Input... das VPace ist ja echt lang. Auf der Hompage steht sogar 420...
Es ist jetzt das Liteville geworden. Werde den Hinterbau wohl auf 165 unrüsten. Das bike ist kurz und flach: Reach 395 Stack 585... Überstandshöhe sollte gerade so gehen. Habe mal abgechätzt, dass es irgendwo zwischen 70 und 78 cm sein müsste. Jetzt hat der Grosse 'ne Schrittlänge von 73... und bis nächstes Jahr kommt noch was dazu... Aus guten Quellen weiss ich dass man das bike bis knapp über 1.70 fahren kann... sollte also eine Zeit lang passen... Ich berichte dann, wenn der Rahmen hier ist und es an den Aufbau geht...


----------



## Schnegge (16. November 2019)

So... heute haben wir mal mit Basteln angefangen...






Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus... jetzt muss noch 'ne kurze Kurbel, Schaltung, Kassette und eine Versenkbare Sattelstütze und Bremsen dran, dann kann der Spass beginnen... Federelemente sind natürlich auch erstmal nur Pi mal Daumen eingestellt...
Ich habe mal gewogen. Wir werden wohl irgenwo zwischen 12.5 und 13kg rauskommen...


----------



## KarinS (27. November 2019)

@Schnegge  falls Du noch was brauchst (Schaltung, Sattelstütze) evtl. hätten wir noch was über vom 301 MK11-2 von meinem Mann...


----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2019)

KarinS schrieb:


> @Schnegge  falls Du noch was brauchst (Schaltung, Sattelstütze) evtl. hätten wir noch was über vom 301 MK11-2 von meinem Mann...


Hallo Karin
Danke für das Angebot... bei der Kurbel soll es einfach und max 165 mm werden. Hinten 11 o. 12 fach. Die Stütze darf max. 100 Hub haben und es darf nicht Reverb  drauf stehen... wenn ihr da was passendes habt, freue ich mich über jedes Angebot... freue mich natürlich auch so über das Angebot


----------



## Schnegge (26. Januar 2020)

So wir sind wieder ein Stück weiter...



Der Kenner wird sehen, dass vorne noch was zum Bremsen fehlt... Die Pike hat tatsächlich eine 160er PM Aufnahme... bin felsenfest von 180 ausgegangen... Adapter, KS-Dropper und blaue Sattelstützenklemme sind auf dem Weg... die Gabel darf auch noch auf Reisen, die bekommt noch ein MST Tuning. Dann noch die Säge schwingen für Lenker und Schaft... ...und dann können wir runter von der Strasse...


----------



## Bastian_77 (29. Januar 2020)

Super Bike - ich freu mich auch schon drauf wenn meiner auf ältere 26" Rahmen passt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (30. Januar 2020)

Cooles Projekt! Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein Enduro Light - Trailbike aufzubauen ......


----------



## giant_r (30. Januar 2020)

wann gibt es den rahmen dann als mworx??


----------



## LemonLipstick (31. Januar 2020)

giant_r schrieb:


> wann gibt es den rahmen dann als mworx??



kein fully geplant. die 26" rahmen verkaufen sich besser als erwartet und füllen unsere zeit neben familie und job voll und ganz aus   .


----------



## giant_r (31. Januar 2020)

uff, ich haette eh probleme, dass budgettechnisch bei der regierung durchzusetzen.
auch weil das 26er gut laeuft...


----------



## Schnegge (21. März 2020)

So... der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch das Endergebnis


----------



## Schnegge (10. September 2022)

Kleines Update

Das bike fährt mitlerweile der kleine Brider. Und vor längerem hat das Liteville auch die Laufräder vom Hardtail geerbt...



Leider hat die Hinterradfelge (Stans Arch mk3) die letzte Abfahrt bein Endurorennen nicht überlebt...



Ist schon erstaunlich was mit 35 kg möglich ist 



Jetzt gibt es (auch auf Grund wenig Alternativen in 26") für Härteres ausgelegtes Material...



Auch interessant war die Präzision die der Kleine auf der Lenzerheide an den Tag gelegt hat... 


...Schaltwerk und Schaltauge waren danach noch gerade und die Funktion war einwandfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

